
Hacktoberfest 2018 - TimWolla
https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/?2018
======
akerl_
This part is kinda annoying:

"Send me updates related to the Hacktoberfest community, open source, and
products from DigitalOcean."

I'd love to get updates about the Hacktoberfest community and open source, but
I don't want to hear marketing from DO.

